# New to pen turning and looking for a lathe...



## Keith Heyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I would like to start turning pens as a hobby and I am looking for guidance on where to start. I need to buy a lathe and I am considering the following choices...

1) Jet 1220 VS. This gets good reviews on Amazon except for a couple of incidences.

2) Turncrafter Commander 12" Kit. This has good reviews on the PSI website, but is not available until mid-October. Is it worth waiting for?

3) Delta 46-460 VS. This has mixed reviews on Amazon because of the Delta Customer Service and getting parts.

I am looking to turn pens and small bowls 12" and smaller. Are there other lathes out there that you suggest?  Is variable speed absolutely necessary?  I am looking to get started, but I really don't want to break the bank either. I would like something that will last a long time.

Thanks for all the advice in advance....

Keith


----------



## BSea (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a delta 46-460, and I could not be happier.  The jet has a slightly longer bed, but this isn't an issue for turning pens.  I think Delta has ironed out their CS issues, but I don't know that from 1st hand experience as I've not had to do anything to my lathe (except buy accessories).

The jet is nice too.  I think the biggest difference is that there are 5 belt settings on the jet but only 3 on the Delta.  And I think it's easier to change belt speeds on the Delta.  And you are probably aware that while the lathes say VS, you still need to change the belt from time to time for the full range of speeds.  So the less steps for the belt, the better IMHO.  And if I remember correctly, the Delta has a bigger motor.  I've not had an issue for anything I've turned yet, but I haven't tested the full 12 1/2" capacity either.  About 8" is as big as I've turned so far.

While VS is not a true necessity, it's the one thing I personally would not give up.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 27, 2012)

Get the delta


----------



## Wright (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a Delta 46-460. Bought it in March and have not had a bit of trouble out of it. It also has a reverse that comes in handy when sanding.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2012)

I also have the Delta 46-460 and love it. I bought it to replace a Jet mini (that I also loved) when I decided I really wanted VS, a decision i am VERY happy with!

To be honest you will probably be happy with either one. There was a review here on the Delta ... I believe by Russianwolf. If you haven't already, qou might want to have a look at it.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 27, 2012)

Delta VS
that will be my next one


----------



## joefrog (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the Delta 46-460.  Love!


----------



## dankc908 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm happy with my JET but would never discount the Delta as well!


----------



## JC Turner (Aug 27, 2012)

I have the Jet VS and I love it.  I wouldn't hesitate for a second to buy it again.  That said, I would agree with Lenny that you probably won't go wrong buying either the Jet or the Delta.  Although I've not personally used the Delta, I've heard nothing negative about it and would consider it if ever comes a time that I buy a new lathe.


----------



## George417 (Aug 27, 2012)

Go with the Delta, I have one and couldn't be happier.

Oh, by the way Welcome from Saginaw, Texas


----------



## nativewooder (Aug 27, 2012)

If you are seeking something to invest in for the future, I would suggest a Jet 1642 with whichever options you choose.  If you buy the smaller lathe, you will eventually want a bigger one.  As the pros say, you can turn small items on a big lathe, but it's difficult to turn big items on a small lathe.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 27, 2012)

I like my little jet.  It does what I want it to without complaint or argument.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 27, 2012)

From the list you provided, any of them will do the job. I have two Deltas, but know folks who are just as happy with their Jets. But I'll also echo Barry. I learned the hard way and considerable $$$ later that is best to buy the best you can afford the first time. Why? Because you have already expressed interest in turning things other than pens and my last upgrade was a Powermatic 3520B. And I wish it had been my first! I'd still have the two Deltas though. The Beast is just too big for pens... Oh, I can turn pens on it, I just don't find doing so as comfortable as the Deltas. The Jet 1642 might be a better choice, if you can afford it and have the space.


----------



## snowman56 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Lathe*

Check out the nova lathes


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 27, 2012)

Jet or Delta...I have 2 Jets...1014 and 1642...I followed Barrys thinking. A lot of friends that have the Delta. Either will serve you well!


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 27, 2012)

I have Delta, but WILL NOT BUY another one unless they get the repair parts issues straightened out.  What good is a lathe if you cannot get parts?  not much.  Will it last until they fix the parts issues, I haven't a clue.  But I will not gamble $500 to find out.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 27, 2012)

welcome from the mitten


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I own both the Jet and the Delta. The Jet is a good lathe, but the Delta is my "goto" tool.


----------



## Sataro (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a Jet 1014VS & a Nova DVR 3000. I was looking at the Delta when I got a chance to pick up a used Nova. I am really happy with the Nova for my main lathe. I started off with a Jet 1014 & got used to changing the belts out. Did not take anytime to whip a belt off & back on. After looking at the Delta, I think belt changing on it will be easier. 

Both are good lathes. Either one you choose will work well for you. Just decide & get busy turning pens. You will be happy with whatever you choose.


----------



## Southwest (Aug 27, 2012)

From a different perspective, give some thought to the Rikon 70-050VS. I've had one for almost a year now and have had only very minor issues like chrome plating chipping. Functionally it has been a great weekend warrior. I have easily put 200 hours on it so far and it runs as well as the day I brought it home. Picked it up on sale for $280 at Woodcraft which they periodically do to entice new woodturners. That is less than half the cost of the delta or jet. Admittedly its not as nice of a machine and probably wont last as long but it is better than half as easy to use or dependable.

I understand the advice to go big early but for me spending a lot of money up front for a hobby I didn't know even know if I would enjoy was just not feasible. For the record, I don't think I have ever had a more enjoyable hobby but I didn't know that before I started. Some of the posts already made are from guys that know for a fact that they love doing this and therefore of course wish they would have started with better equipment and have saved money in the long run. I do as well but don't regret going small to start one bit. 

Also consider the resale options on a small hobby lathe vs. a large "serious woodworkers only" lathe just in case you decide this is not for you. In this economy, not many people are looking for large expensive specialized power tools. Most of the people that want one, already have one or want something new.

One last thought, I have a buddy with a turncrafter that had serious issues right out of the box (ran loud, tailstock and headstock did not line up, tailstock spindle had play in it.)


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 27, 2012)

I highly recommend VS.  I started on a Jet 1014 that belonged to a friend, but I got a chance to buy a Delta 46-460 at a very good price and it is so much nicer than the 1014.  Very quiet and smooth.

Harry


----------



## thewishman (Aug 27, 2012)

My first late was a Jet 1014. Had some trouble with alignment and moved up to the Delta 46-460. Love the Delta! The Jet is now my buffer.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome to the group from Wichita Falls, TX! I am a proud owner of a Jet 1220VS. It was the best investment ever.  I will say though, that when i first started out, just like you, i didnt want to spend a ton on something i know nothing about. I was able to find the little mini lathe that HF sells, at a pawn shop, brand new, for $80. I did outgrow it though and now own the jet. I would also recommend that check to see if there is a local woodturning group nearby that you can join. They typically have these name brand lathes and you can learn alot by using them to see what features you really like the most. That should help you determine which lathe best suites you.


----------



## Tom T (Aug 27, 2012)

I have used a Delta at wood craft several times and also the jet.
Not sure of the model number on the Delt but it costs about $500.00.  It was a great machine. Seemed easyer to use than the jet.  But I liked jet also, I have other jet tools and they all work great.
Pen turning is great fun and you can make something very impressive.


----------



## Keith Heyer (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the replies. I can say for sure that the Turncrafter is probably out. 

I need to see which models of Delta and Jet will best suit my needs. Also, I watched the videos for the Nova lathes and WOW! That is a lathe! If I could talk my CFO (my wife) into letting me buy that one (DVR XP) I would be set. I would never need to upgrade again.

Keep the info coming because you are all giving me stuff to think about.

Also, thank you for all the warm welcomes. It is great to be a part of something.

Thanks again,

Keith


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2012)

Not sure if you have made a decision yet or not but just in case ...

This is the review of the Delta 46-460, by Rangertrek ...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f97/delta-lathe-model-46-460-a-58041/


----------



## Keith Heyer (Sep 8, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Not sure if you have made a decision yet or not but just in case ...
> 
> This is the review of the Delta 46-460, by Rangertrek ...
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f97/delta-lathe-model-46-460-a-58041/


 
I am still up in the air.....I have read that review before.

I spoke to a gentleman at Woodcraft the other day. He has the Delta lathe and says he really enjoys his. It has had it for three years and says it should last another year before he "outgrows" it. He also said he uses his lathe a lot and hasn't had any major issues with it.

I did sign up for a pen turning class at Woodcraft for next weekend. Hopefully I can get some real hands on experience and finalize a decision.

Keith


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome from the Evergreen State! 
I have the Turncrafter and I am very pleased with it. 3 friends of mine purchased theirs after trying mine and they all love it as well.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 8, 2012)

Love my jet 1220vs.


----------



## stonyloam (Sep 8, 2012)

Have the 1220 w/o VS and it works just fine for me, saw no need to spend the extra $ for VS.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 9, 2012)

I would not rule out the Rikon 70-100.  I have had it for 7 years with no problems, except those that I caused when a beginning turner.  The BEST customer service and a great lathe.  I can turn bowls up to almost 10".  Reminds me of an old Dodge Dart that I used to drive.  Heavy duty machine, good alignment, minimal vibration and works great.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a jet 1220VS, Love it, Love it, Love it.  The heavier the lathe the better here is why, when you do bowls and other heavy objects there will be less lathe movement and vibrations.  When you have objects that are off center, non-balanced and the like you run into this area and it is a very common issue.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 9, 2012)

nativewooder said:


> If you are seeking something to invest in for the future, I would suggest a Jet 1642 with whichever options you choose.  If you buy the smaller lathe, you will eventually want a bigger one.  As the pros say, you can turn small items on a big lathe, but it's difficult to turn big items on a small lathe.


In reality this is probably correct.  I'm a weird-o and went from a big lathe (Nova 1644) to a smaller lathe, the Delta.  I did this because of the type of turning I do, never got into turning large stuff and space is a premium in my shop.  I have nothing bad to say about either lathe.  I have read of problems with the switch on the Delta but have not experienced any problems with mine.


----------

